# How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb?



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb? 


1 to post that the light bulb needs changing. 

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed. 

9 to complain why they didn't know about it sooner 

7 to whine about why the light bulb was changed. 

8 to say the changing of the bulb should have been decided by the forum members 

7 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently. 

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs. 

8 to announce that they will no longer be using the forum because of the change 

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs 

53 to flame the spell checkers 

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames 

6 to argue over whether it's "light bulb" or "light bulb" ... another 

6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive 

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp" 

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct 

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation of their "acceptable use policy" 

109 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a light bulb forum 

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and light bulb forum about changing light bulbs be stopped 

111 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this forum 

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty 

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs 

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's 

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group 

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too" 

12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy 

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three" 

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ 

44 to ask what is a "FAQ" 

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?" 

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs" 

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again

MHS....Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I am posting to say that I do not fit into any one of the descriptions above and I wish to have the fact noted


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Me neither thats 2.........:lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

me too :twisted: 


8)


ps oops me three


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rob,

The 'r' in merry is looking a bit dodgy on your festive rope, the seventh from the left yellow bulb on my rope looks like it may go soon, any links on good bulb replacement websites anyone? :wink: 

pete.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay!!

Try this:-

http://www.thelightbulb.co.uk


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nope, but you'll have to be very carefull to make
sure it's the correct one, otherwise blah blah blah :lol: 


MHS....Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> Try this:-
> http://www.thelightbulb.co.uk


See. My pal and I were right. They ARE lamps.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm thinking of running my mains powered xmas lights through an invertor via a solar powered victron doobreywhatsit, any comments on this set up?

pete.

merry xmas to you all (!)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Author Message
> DABurleigh Posted: Tue Dec 14, 2004 11:31 pm Post subject:
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> peejay Posted: Tue Dec 14, 2004 11:34 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I'm thinking of running my mains powered xmas lights through an invertor via a solar powered victron doobreywhatsit, any comments on this set up?
> ...


No you don't want to do that.

What with all the Global warming your solar panel will put out too much power, causing a cascade effect on your inverterwhatsit, leading to the imminent explosion of the lights.

MHS….Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm thinking of running my mains powered xmas lights through an invertor via a solar powered victron doobreywhatsit, any comments on this set up?


I seriously doubt if this will work efficiently.

You should be using one of the new economy 7 batteries which will store all the nighttime energy from the solar panel and allow you to use it during the day. If you fit some of the recently developed Lunar Panels the whole system will become even more efficient.

If you cannot see the sense in this proposal I will spit out my


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

That has got to be just about the funniest post that I have read on MHF.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Phil.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I thought it was all of those people plus one.
One to hold the bulb the rest to turn the room round!


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Hey, would the last person on this thread please
turn the blessed light bulb OUT  

:santa: :santa: :santa:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Phylymann you just volunteered :twisted:


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

*Re: How many forum members does it take to change a light bu*

Ooops! the damn thing has blown again 



MotorHomerSimpson said:


> How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> 1 to post that the light bulb needs changing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

No it hasn't. Not sure it's the correct one though :lol:










MHS....Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

all these animated gifs are making me frustrated.........


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If it is only one light bulb, I can recommend taking it to the Oxford Carvan Centre. I put the m\home in to replace a broken car radio aerial, interior roof light, sort out the gas heater and a couple of minor things.
After one week I collected it and found they could only manage the light bulb. They said they couldn't find the car aerial which was on the passenger wing, and the electrics and gas were Italian and they could not involve themselves in inferior workmanship due to the high standards of safety there company demands.

The light bulb lasted a week at a total cost of £44 labour plus the light bulb.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> spykal
> FullTimer
> 
> Joined: Jul 12, 2004
> ...


Bah!!! Humbug.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

MotorHomerSimpson said:


> Bah!!! Humbug.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


No Comment


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Spykal,

Very clever, love it. :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------

